

Show HN: Mailswipe, the tinder for emails – IMAP / Gmail  (iOS and Android ßeta) - abstractmatter
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mailswipe/id942392819

======
abstractmatter
Android ß available on the play store here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.teammate.ma...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.teammate.mailswipe)

All feedbacks (pros and cons) are welcome for both version!

